# Enzo had his first obedience class today...



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I kinda thought the class would just be something to do since it's at PetSmart instead of some really sweet training school, but I actually LOVE the trainer. She's an animal behaviorist and is working on her masters for it right now. Her name is Elaine Chan Whitlow. Has anyone in Michigan heard of her? The class was only supposed to go til 8, but she's super thorough and we didn't get out til 8:30. It's a beginner class and we're doing clicker training. She does a lot of training outside of PetSmart. She is also a CGC evaluator. There are 6 dogs in the class total. There's a Welsh Terrier, a Pug, a Lab (who wasn't in class today, but will be there next week), and THREE Goldens. Enzo loved it and she said he did really well. Can't wait for next week!


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

You are going to love the classes! I looked forward to going every week and seeing not only how Tucker progressed, but the other dogs too! Have fun!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

So excited for you!!! I am glad Pet Smart has a great trainer, a behaviorist even!!! That is wonderful!


----------



## dmsl (Jun 7, 2009)

Thats great she's a CGC evaluator too...in case you go thru that class Enzo will have the same trainer for both classes. We did our classes at a Petco in town (the only with a CGC) so we would have the same person follow us thru & get to know us. You'll have a great time!!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I'd really like to get his CGC eventually so we can do the therapy dog thing. I didn't think I'd like the clicker training, but he picked up on it SO fast. We just practiced a little bit and he's really getting the hang of it.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Glad you're enjoying the training  How cool to have three goldens in the class!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

It was SO cool to see the 2 other Goldens in the class. I always thought Enzo was a little high strung, but compared to the other 2, he was a gem. One is a 7 month old very light colored Golden named Maverick. The other is a year old and is a really dark blonde. He's almost brown. His name is "Q". That's how they pronounce it, but I'm not sure how they spell it. We sat next to Maverick and he and Enzo got along great!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

So glad that you and Enzo enjoyed your class. I actually miss going to obedience classes....we start agility next week with Austin and Lincoln so I'm getting pretty hyped about that.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I've been through 4 different classes at Petsmart and never had a single other golden in class with me! Also never had a really good trainer, last one was the worst...


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

She was out sick for 8 weeks because she had surgery on both of her feet and she telling us about everything that she did while she was away. She said that she did some CGC evaluations and passed 7 Goldens. She also taught a long distance whistle-recall class. It's just nice to know that she isn't JUST doing the PetSmart beginner thing, ya know?? I went there for this first class because he already knows a lot of the commands they teach in a beginner class. It's good to know that once he's done their classes, he can stick with the same trainer and go even further.


----------



## Oakleysmom (Aug 22, 2010)

I am from Michigan too and I took my puppy to a Petmart Puppy classes over the summer. We too had a great trainer, Craig Knowles, at the Norhtville Petsmart. May I ask which Petsmart you are going to? I want to continue on to the intermediate, but Craig does not teach any in the near future that fit my schedule.


----------



## Abby (Aug 17, 2010)

nice! you're lucky you got a great trainer I've heard some shady things about petsmart training.
my goodness, it seems like goldens are taking over the world! Chopin's going to his 2nd class tommorow, and out of 6 dogs, there is a chocolate lab/greyhound mix, a viszla, a bouvier de flandres and THREE goldens! (though my chop-chop is deffs the cutest )


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

My trainer is Elaine Chan Whitlow at the West Bloomfield/Farmington Hills PetSmart. It's at 14 mile and Orchard Lake.


----------

